# My big (for me) MAC haul!



## missmeghan (Jul 22, 2013)

I usually buy one, maybe two, things at a time... it's not cheap. Yet I've splurged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you're all awful influences! But I'm sure you all know that 

  	Anyway, this is it!




  	left to right:
  	Warm Soul Mineralize blush, Viva Glam Nicki 1 lipstick, New York Apple (frost) lipstick, Hot Gossip (cremesheen) lipstick, Girl About Town (amplified) lipstick, Picture Pink lipglass, Embrace Me lip pencil, Face &  Body foundation in C1.

  	Funny story behind Hot Gossip actually... I purchased it for my GRANDMOTHER during the week while at MAC, thinking I'd surprise her because she only owns one lipstick... and wound up liking it so much I had to go find my own. Oops. How many people can say they wear the same lipstick as their granny? LO


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha I remember my first big haul was the collection of Archis girls.

  	I have nothing of the things you bought.


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 22, 2013)

I skipped Archie's Girls, nothing about it jumped at me, lol.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jul 22, 2013)

You will really like GAT!
  	I was going to pick up this set but ordered the Kevyn Aucoin set instead. Totally different part of the face - LOL! But i have been wanting to try some of the products so I figured why not, right?
  	I don't have Hot Gossip but it is on my swatch list for the next time that I visit a counter.


----------



## miss0annette (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice haul! I picked up hot gossip not too long ago with B2M. I really like it! Perfect everyday pink color on me and good for work/office.


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 23, 2013)

Great haul!  I've been wanting to get Girl About Town for sooooo long now but every time I go to Mac I somehow end up picking up other things lol. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been the same way about GAT, I eye it and then wind up with something else. Whoops! I think I'm gonna play with my goodies in a while... whee


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 7, 2013)

GAT is a beautiful color! Enjoy your new lippies


----------



## IHughes (Aug 7, 2013)

I love GAT and I really want to try Viva Glam Nicki!! Super haul and enjoy all your goodies!!


----------



## do8666 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have girl about town, love it! I have the Embrace me liner (+ lipstick and gloss) I love the color, but I never reach for it. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

great haul


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------



## driz69 (Oct 18, 2013)

great haul love the bag


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

the case it so cute!!!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Best blush <3 Great haul!


----------



## namkhoa68 (Apr 15, 2016)

so cute. ilove it


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Love warm soul <3


----------

